# New police clearance rules



## Bexiee (Sep 30, 2013)

Good Morning,

Just thought I would let people know that the new system of not supplying a SA PCC is currently postponed until further notice.

Please make sure that you get the SA PCC the usual way. Yet again, they are going to have mucked up several peoples applications.

Good Luck


----------

